# Talk me out of 24's on my NS Suburban



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

I know the topic has been covered a few times but specific advise is always appreciated.

To start out i will only use this bike for street and parks. No dirt, trails or anything like that. I want to learn technical tricks and lots of 180's and manuals. I heard they are easier with 24's.

Here are the pro's as i see them

-I can slam the wheel in the chainstays 14.9 instead of the current 15.3
-it will lighten my bike at least a pound and a half (im running outlaws and the rear hub is crapping out)
-They are stronger

And the con's

-i just bought new schwalbe table tops in 26
-harder to find tires and tubes
-um thats about it.

anyone care to comment? Im probably going to do it anyway but if there are enough nays then ill reconsider.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

24s would look sick on an NS. I say go for it. but make sure you have ridden 24 before before you commit to buying them.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

why do you say not to buy before i have tried it? is it that much different? 

oh yeah a few more reasons to try 24's

-There are only two complete bikes that NS sells, one is called the metropolis and it is a suburban with 24's on it.
-i would have to have my toes on the pedals so they wouldn't hit when i was trying a barspin. 24's would give me a little more clearance. (i guess raising my fork back up to 100 would work too.)


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

best advise here: ignore urbanfreerider/djskeet


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

24's are more likely to hold up than a 26 inch rim. But a properly built wheel should hold up anyways... the 24's are just likely to be stronger.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

24s feel a little differnt so you should make sure that you like it first.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It's going to drop your BB height and your center of gravity. I've done both. I prefer 26 on a frame intended for 26 inch wheels.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

... multi post


hey wat happened to the other 4


my 2 cents is don't do it i would try it out for you but my 24 rear rim is destroyed


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

on a 26" frame, run 26" wheels.....


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

If anything its more made towards 24's. where it bulges out to fit the rear tire is definately made to accomidate 24's. also like i said in my second post, The complete version they sell comes with 24's.
It would drop the bottom bracket to 12 inches.. Isn't that what most street bikes are anyway?


----------



## Seanbike (Mar 23, 2004)

A friend of mine ran 24s on his NS Suburban, very nice.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

*26"*

I would guess that all of the stuff you mentioned you want to learn is way easier on 20". Why don't you buy a $500 BMX bike for street instead of spending that money putting little wheels on your MTB?

Your post is pretty much saying that you are itching to ride 24", but for some reason you just can't/won't pull the trigger. So what's the real reason? Sounds like you need a new wheelset either way. IMO, those Schwalbes are so nice (and expensive) that you should stick with 26" for that reason alone. 

I have to admit that my dislike of 24" is purely aesthetic, I just think it looks goofy on 26" frames with suspension forks. Custom frames with rigid forks designed specifically for 24" look great, though.

JMH


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

i say go for it. if the frame weren't made to accomodate both wheel sizes then i'd say nay, but that isn't the case. 24" wheels are the perfect size IMO, perfect mixture of strength, weight and stability.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

The reason i am worried is cause i don't know if they will feel totally different. am i going to have to re learn how to manual and stuff? 
Plus i like to try new things. you never know if you are going to like it unless you try it.

once upon a time i had a 24 inch on the back and a 26 on the front. i liked the rear but i didn't like the wheels being mis matched.

and to answer the question, why not get a bmx? well its because i am not smooth and i already have bad wrists. i need some kind of suspension


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

climbingbubba said:


> The reason i am worried is cause i don't know if they will feel totally different. am i going to have to re learn how to manual and stuff?
> Plus i like to try new things. you never know if you are going to like it unless you try it.
> 
> once upon a time i had a 24 inch on the back and a 26 on the front. i liked the rear but i didn't like the wheels being mis matched.
> ...


it will have a different feel but after you ride it for a day you will probably love it. a while back i had an identiti dr jekyl that i went from 26's to 24's on. i set it up with the 24's one evening, and fell in love with the ride the next day. you won't have to re learn anything, just get used to it.


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

do it, do it, do it. I ride 24s and my buddy rides 26s. I like the 24s better on street and park and so does he, the only place I like the 26s better are dirt and since your not gonna ride dirt, you might as well run the 24s.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks for all of the advice. im pretty sure im going for it. I have the money but i always buy everything i want and then my wife and parents get mad cause they have nothing to get me for christmas.
i just hope the rear hub makes it. it is making terrible noises.

JMH, you missed some great riding today. hope your wrist gets better. and don't worry. ill still be rocking the schwalbe table tops. they make them in 24's


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

sell me one of the 26's?


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Anyone have any good rear hub suggestions?

im thinking either the atom lab pimp or g.i. or the DMR revolver.
im leaning towards the revolver but im not sure. does anyone know what size freewheel the dmr takes. the atomlab only accepts 13 - 15 tooth.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

24's are ghey. what other convincing do you need?


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

so are people with peckers for their avatars. j/k


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Don't get the SS GI hub. It's a thread on freewheel type hub. I think freewheels suck.

The Nashbar SS hub is cheap. It is a cassette hub but can also take a Odyssey driver.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

it is a great deal but 650 grams is a ton for a rear hub. the dmr is under 300. i have never tried a freewheel. what makes them suck so bad?
also do you think 24 inch single tracks will work for urban? i would do the 36 hole ones. either that or pimps or mtx's. im not sure yet


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Limited sizes. Crappy engagement. Stuff like that.

Singletracks are super soft.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

euroford said:


> 24's are ghey. what other convincing do you need?


:nono:


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

single tracks are verrrry soft.... ask me how i know


----------



## jake211980 (Feb 4, 2006)

I have a NS suburban and actually rode both 24' s and 26's. I was really leaning towards the 24' s till I got a chance to ride them. I found it actually harder to manual with the 24's. I am 6'2" and not yet the smoothest rider. The 24's were easier to get the front wheel up but cause of the tighter frame and the smaller wheel it was harder to shift my weight with out looping out. 

The frame is made for both wheels and you should be able to slam both wheels assuming you are not running a massive tire. I ran both the half link and full link chain and both had the axle about a 1/2 inch back. I might have been able to move it closer with a different tooth combo( i have 25/12) but it not worth the extra coin to me.

I decided for the 26s since I ride DJ and like the extra smoothness of the 26 and the control I had with them. They were fun but I glad with my choice.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

thats good to hear. i am pretty new and i am 6 foot as well. i could run it at 15.1 if i could find a chain that would work or something. right now i am running a halflink and my options are slammed or 15.3 and the chain is still loose. and thats with only changing one link.
any yes you should be able to run both slammed but you can't. i have had two different tires on it and both were 2.25 and they still wouldn't fit. one was a little too wide and it rubbed the sides and the second is too tall and it rubs the cross bar on the top of the rear triangle.
i think ill try 24's and if they don't work ill just relace the hubs i buy to 26's.


----------

